

Doug's To Do - Inspired by NowDoThis - dugmartin
http://dougstodo.com/

======
dugmartin
I saw NowDoThis in a blog entry posted on Reddit yesterday. I liked it but it
was lacking in some features I wanted so I built this in a couple of hours
early this morning.

------
gojomo
You could give people a bookmarklet as insurance against lost cookies. (One of
the key values of keeping lists is you can stop worrying that something will
be forgotten. A list service with a significant risk of loss destroys that
value.)

